# Bacon egg .....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

..... and grilled cheese burger! Hamburger bun and cheese is replaced by grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Genious.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I will be trying this


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*DANG!Thank you!*


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

And there's always room for Jello !!!!

Rick


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

There is nothing like a fried egg and some bacon on a big fatty like that!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Austin said:


> Genious.



LOL, that does look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks healthy. HAHA. Just kidding I'm gonna try this.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm going to try this!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I saw a show a while back on the travel channel that had a resturant serving the exact same thing. 
Looks good!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

send my wife for on the job training with you!!!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

"Slider with egg, please" at midrats at midnight aboard ship in the Navy.

BEAUTIFUL!!!, though I prefer a runny egg.

Jim


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

I think Paymaster is trying to kill off everyone in the forum so he can have all the fish to himself. :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

outlaw said:


> I think Paymaster is trying to kill off everyone in the forum so he can have all the fish to himself. :whistling: :laughing:


 :chef:

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Gotta tripple up on the lipitor after that one...


----------



## BeulahFF06 (Feb 23, 2010)

this is the wrong thread to be visiting for someone like me that just back in the gym a few weeks ago! but on the other hand since i'm going to the gym regular that means i can knock one of these bad boys down and it won't count right???? I like my logic


----------

